# Bit of a bargain Gaggia Classic



## Stevena (Feb 20, 2013)

Picked this up through freecycle!! Got a bit lucky finding this! Gave it a good clean up, descale etc... and hey presto works a treat.


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow, that is a bargian! Nice one!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That's some bargain. Probably be a good idea to backflush clean as well.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Dont take this the wrong way................ I HATE YOU!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congratulations

Enjoy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Got to be the best gaggia bargain ever well done


----------



## Stevena (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes I couldn't believe my luck, it works a treat, i collected it and got in the car quick before they changed their mind


----------

